# DIY Christmas Moss wall



## Kalum (18 Jan 2018)

Simple christmas moss wall 210mm x 100mm using 2 sheets of different aperture stainless steel mesh (316 preferred but 304 is fine), I used suction cups cut through the mesh so I can remove to flip 180deg as no doubt the top will grow quicker as it's closer to the light and also clean/rinse

Bend all corners in so fish can't get trapped behind or get caught on the corners, also helps it to sit flat with the suction cups behind it

Tank journal here https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/japanese-bonsai-garden-learning-curve.51815/page-2

Will update as it grows


----------



## hotashes (18 Jan 2018)

Thanks, interesting 


Aqua oak tanks 4'x2'x2' & 5'x2'x2' both freshwater set up on apex Neptune systems.  
Mortgage & Protection Adviser Full Time,
Peace


----------



## mow said (18 Jan 2018)

if you can please provide the size of the mesh used


----------



## Kalum (18 Jan 2018)

No worries

Front mesh is 5.45mm aperture (0.9mm wire)
Back mesh is 1.31mm aperture (0.28mm wire)


----------



## kadoxu (19 Jan 2018)

You can also use just one mesh and attach the moss with cotton thread. The moss will attach to the mesh while the cotton thread dissolves over a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kalum (19 Jan 2018)

kadoxu said:


> You can also use just one mesh and attach the moss with cotton thread. The moss will attach to the mesh while the cotton thread dissolves over a couple of weeks.



That was my initial plan but i think this is a much easier make/install/forget option as I don't need to worry about the cotton thread disintegrating and getting stuck in the filter or even worse around the fish or even swallowed. Or realising the moss hasn't quite attached properly yet by the time the thread comes loose and having to tie it on again

Plus being able to use a large aperture as the front facing mesh should give the moss a bit more freedom to grow


----------



## kadoxu (19 Jan 2018)

Kalum said:


> That was my initial plan but i think this is a much easier make/install/forget option as I don't need to worry about the cotton thread disintegrating and getting stuck in the filter or even worse around the fish or even swallowed. Or realising the moss hasn't quite attached properly yet by the time the thread comes loose and having to tie it on again


Never heard of anyone running into cotton thread issues with filters and what not and a lot of people use it. When it starts disintegrating it won't have enough strength to cause issues anymore.
Also, cotton is organic, so if it gets swollen, it gets processed like food (if you know what I mean  ).



Kalum said:


> Plus being able to use a large aperture as the front facing mesh should give the moss a bit more freedom to grow


The moss doesn't really care. It will grow out of the mesh in no time  
When I want to propagate some moss, I attach it to a fine mesh with cotton thread and leave it in the bottom of the tank with the mesh on top, just so it doesn't float around if loose, and it grows through it quite quickly.


Don't take me wrong, at the end of the day your method works as well, if not better, than using cotton thread, you just end up with a lot more steel mesh inside the tank that will eventually start corroding (will probably take a long while, but still).


----------



## Kalum (19 Jan 2018)

kadoxu said:


> Never heard of anyone running into cotton thread issues with filters and what not and a lot of people use it. When it starts disintegrating it won't have enough strength to cause issues anymore.
> Also, cotton is organic, so if it gets swollen, it gets processed like food (if you know what I mean  ).
> 
> 
> ...



Haha no don't worry mate wasn't taking it the wrong way at all, not trying to reinvent the wheel just trying to simplify things and make it easier and less fiddly for myself so i can install and forget. The thread way works perfect as you say, it's just a bit fiddly. With this way the moss is clamped in so i never need to worry about it coming loose when cleaning etc...

The mesh cost £6 in total (£3.99 for the front mesh and £1.99 for the rear mesh and suction cups were about 20p each so happy to replace if needed down the line but 304 SS should last a while with no corrosion issues at all and 316 SS would be even better (but nowhere had stock when i was buying)


----------



## Furgan (23 Jan 2018)

Kalum said:


> The mesh cost £6 in total (£3.99 for the front mesh and £1.99 for the rear mesh and suction cups were about 20p each so happy to replace if needed down the line but 304 SS should last a while with no corrosion issues at all and 316 SS would be even better (but nowhere had stock when i was buying)



Where was this from, I’ve looked on b&q and they wanted a fortune for sheets.


----------



## Kalum (24 Jan 2018)

Furgan said:


> Where was this from, I’ve looked on b&q and they wanted a fortune for sheets.



http://www.themeshcompany.com/products/Stainless-Steel.html


----------



## Furgan (24 Jan 2018)

Thanks


----------

